# Playing a ISO game on a mod xbox advice



## godzillafan (Dec 5, 2014)

HI Guys,

I had the xbox which has the mod on it and I have adding/deleting games via the ftp method.

How do I play iso games on it, my disc tray is a little roppey.

I want to get dungeons and dragons games like Heroes to play and found a iso version

Any help or guides out there to best show a easy way play isos or transferring them to the box to play

Cheers guys


----------



## Jayro (Dec 5, 2014)

I am also wondering if there's an ISO loader for original Xbox. I know the flat file method works, but I've never tried ISOs, they would be much more convenient. Like, maybe a USB harddrive formatted to FATX, with ISOs on the root directory of the drive? Seems feasible, even-though there's only FTP and USB v1.1


----------



## cracker (Dec 5, 2014)

ISOs can be extracted and FTP'd to the internal drive. Get Qwix to do this.

You can actually save tons of space by removing and/or replacing files in extracted ISOs — extra languages, music, videos, pad files, etc. For this you will need to extract to your computer's drive and upload to your XBox manually when you are done. AFAIK, CoreFTP works the best.

If you have a factory drive (8 or 10G) then (as you know) you don't have too much space to work with. Unfortunately, you can't run games off of a USB drive. It is set up to only be used for memory cards and the lightgun.

When you say the drive is messed up do you mean it has problems reading discs?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 5, 2014)

cracker said:


> ISOs can be extracted and FTP'd to the internal drive. Get Qwix to do this.
> 
> You can actually save tons of space by removing and/or replacing files in extracted ISOs — extra languages, music, videos, pad files, etc. For this you will need to extract to your computer's drive and upload to your XBox manually when you are done. AFAIK, CoreFTP works the best.
> 
> If you have a factory drive (8 or 10G) then (as you know) you don't have too much space to work with. Unfortunately, you can't run games off of a USB drive. It is set up to only be used for memory cards and the lightgun.


 
Thank you for this information, my saltine friend. :3


----------



## cracker (Dec 5, 2014)

Jayro said:


> Thank you for this information, my saltine friend. :3



No problem, feline friend.


----------



## godzillafan (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks J,

I will look into Qwix and see how much space I have left in the xdbox. I have the old xobox version so will be around the 8gb mark, i just need to see what can be done. The games I got was about 650mb.

Is there a basic quide on how to use qwix?


----------



## cracker (Dec 5, 2014)

Here you go.


----------



## godzillafan (Dec 5, 2014)

top man cracker,  cheers


----------



## Jayro (Dec 5, 2014)

I have Burnout 3 Takedown on my PC as an ISO, and as flat files on my Xbox's 8GB hdd. Is there a way I can make it smaller, and can I some how replace the in-game songs with my own files?


----------



## cracker (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes you can. Some games might be picky about the bitrate and frequency but most are leniant on it. You might have to encode them in WMA and then just overwrite the old songs.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 9, 2014)

Xbox does not need to be opened to run either imports, DVD-R, or ISOs. A proper softmod will do all three, and even allows games to be installed from DVD-R to HDD.
(unless the laser has failed to where DVD-R won't read)

But 8gb is so puny, an HDD upgrade is essential for ISOs.


----------

